# PC laggt nach einiger Zeit (30 Min)



## CMSchumi (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Community, ich habe folgendes Problem: Mein PC laggt nach ca. einer halben Stunde wenn ich spiele, und das geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven.  Ich bin am verzweifeln, vor allem als mein PC kam war er schon so! Hab den PC erstmal weg geschickt weil mein Monitor sich nicht verbinden wollte, dann kam der PC zurück und er ging zwar aber fing an nach 5 Minuten bei Spielen zu ruckeln, wenn ich die spiele dann schließe wird es nicht besser! Naja ich hab schon für meine Grafikkarte einen neuen Treiber installiert,es  wurde allerdings nicht besser. Mir ist folgendes aufgefallen: Wenn mein PC laggt laggt aucch mein Skype, d.h wenn ich rede hören meine ''Mitskyper'' mich wie einen Roboter, nur sauuu 'laggy', und alle Programmen ruckeln dann, bzw. es dauert lange eins zu öffnen. In der Zeit wo ich diesen Text geschrieben hab hat es auch fürchterlich geruckelt. Ich benutze Win7 64bit

Meine Hardware: GTX 750Ti
AMD Fx6300 6x3.5 Gh
ASrock 960GM-VGS3 FX (960GM-VS3 FX)
Einen 20€ Kühler (also der der vorne am PC ist) 

Woran kann das liegen? Ich spiele Minecraft und es ruckelt trotzdem nach einer halben Stunde, bei CSGO das selbe! 

PS:Benutze eine Speedlink Parthica Tastatur und eine normale Lenovo Büromaus, kann es dan liegen? In der Zeit wo ich diesen Text geschrieben hab hatte mein CPU eine Auslastung von 60-90% (hab zwischendurch mal nach geschaut, kann auch mal 100% gewesen sein) 

MfG Schumi


----------



## paddypitt87 (23. Mai 2015)

Schau mal im Taskmanager nach was evtl. deine Auslastung verursachen könnte. Was für ein Anti viren Programm hast du? Vielleicht hast du da so einen Echtzeitscanner drauf, der frisst auch viel. Ich gehe jetzt mal nicht von einem Virus aus, da du ja sagtest du hast den PC so bekommen. Was heißt das eigentlich? Von einem Händler? War er gebraucht? Vielleicht werden auch mal wieder die SPAWAS nicht gut gekühlt (also die Spannungswandler auf deinem Mainboard)

Checke auch mal die Temperaturen der CPU. Was isn das für ein 20€ Kühler genau? Und wie genau definierst du jetzt vorne? 

Könnte sein, dass dieses nicht für 95Watt CPUs geeignet ist. Allerdings hätte das nichts mit der Auslastung zu tun...mmmhh

Glaube aber nicht, dass es deine Eingabegeräte schuld sein könnten^^


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Da würde ich mich anschließen,  Kontrollier mal im Taskmanager ob du einen einzelnen Verursacher findest. Eventuell läuft auch der Speicher voll ? Gerade bei Minecraft gibts da viele mögliche Problemquellen.

Ansonsten würde ich Takt und Temperaturen der CPU kontrollieren.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich Takt und Temperaturen der CPU kontrollieren.



Wollt ich auch grad tippen, Takt am besten mit CPU-Z o.ä


----------



## CMSchumi (23. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze Avira, und muss sagen das es mir sehr gut gefällt. Oder ist das vielleicht der Grund weshalb mein PC nach einer Weile ruckelt?  Den PC hab ich bei eBay gekauft, für 480€, NEU. Das mit den 'SPAWAS', mir fällt auf das dort wo das Mainboard/Prozessor  eingebaut ist mein Gehäuse sehr warm wird.  Screenshot by Lightshot Hab kurz MC gestartet und dann sowas  Die Temp. der GPU: 33°C  GPU Core Clock: 135MHZ GPU Memor y Clock:202.5 MHz


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist eine ziemlich hohe Auslastung ...  schau doch mal nach, wo die herkommt.


----------



## CMSchumi (23. Mai 2015)

Und  wie mach ich das? Sollte ich den PC dabei in Ruhe lassen oder sollte ich ein Spiel öffnen? -MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Öffne doch einfach beim Spielen mal den Taskmanager, und lass dir die Prozesse nach CPU-Last sortiert anzeigen.  

Erzeugt dann irgendetwas außer dem Spiel eine Auslastung von mehr als 5%?


----------



## CMSchumi (23. Mai 2015)

Hier ein Link: Screenshot by Lightshot Ich habe diese paar genommen weil der Wert sich ab und zu mal änderte. Mal waren sie höher, mal waren auch andere Werte höher die hier eine 0 haben.


----------



## CMSchumi (23. Mai 2015)

Hab grad bei CPU-Z nachgeschaut was die Kerngeschwindigkeit oder besser gesagt Core Speed ist: 1402.68 MhZ -MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Also die CPU wirkt ziemlich gelangweilt, daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. 

Hast du mal den Speicher auf Fehler getestet?  zB mit Memtest86 möglich


----------



## CMSchumi (23. Mai 2015)

Ok ich Teste das mal


----------



## CMSchumi (23. Mai 2015)

Hast du auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Hm schwierig. Offenbar macht die Software keine Probleme und auch die Hardware sieht soweit gut aus. 

Du könntest testweise mal einen Benchmark laufen lassen und gucken, ob dabei mit der Zeit auch Komplikationen auftreten.


----------



## CMSchumi (23. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: Ich habe mein RAM schonmal getestet, also dann wenn man den PC hochfährt, und dort wurde mir gesagt, das alle meine beiden Speicher korrekt sind.


----------



## CMSchumi (23. Mai 2015)

Wie soll ich das mit den Benchmark machen? Entschuldigung für die vielen Fragen, ich bin kein Computer Spezialist.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Du kannst dir zum Beispiel mal 3DMark runterladen und eine Runde durchlaufen lassen.  Wenn das ohne Probleme geht, kann man wohl davon ausgehen dass die Hardware keine Probleme damit hat voll belastet zu werden, und wir den Fehler woanders suchen müssen.


----------



## CMSchumi (23. Mai 2015)

Schau mal hier was ich gefunden habe, ich hoffe mal das das etwas nützliches zum Weg der Lösung sein kann. Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2015)

Ja, das braucht aber normalerweise nur sehr wenig Rechenleistung.  Sollte eigentlich nicht unsere Problemquelle sein.


----------



## CMSchumi (24. Mai 2015)

So, ich habe mal 3D Mark getestet und mir ist aufgefallen das der PC sehr schnell laut und warm wurde, meine Grafikkarte ca. eine Temperatur von 35°C hatte , und mein Prozessor/Mainboard wurde warm. Ich weiß es nicht, aber am Gehäuse sind es ungefähr 48°C(an der Stelle wo mein Prozessor/Mainboard ist). Ich hatte bereits in dem 2 Test 3-5 mal kleine ruckler. Was ich dir ''beichten'' will ist, das ich ab und zu mal Kühlakkus auf den gehäuse lege(natürlich dort wo es am heißesten ist), und dann hält der PC auch länger durch, kein Witz! Aber selbst der Kühler hällt den PC dann für nur 45min.-1 1/2H wach. Hoffe du kannst mir weiter so helfen!


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

35°C an der Grafikkarte?  Das ist extrem wenig während eines Belastungstests ...   Hast du nur die CPU belastet? 

48°C ist relativ viel am Gehäuse. Wie ist das denn belüftet?  Die warme Luft muss da auch irgendwie raus und neue, kalte Luft rein.
Kühlakkus sind eine lustige Idee, aber nicht ganz alltagstauglich  

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn und wie ist es mit Lüftern  bestückt?


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

Ich hab das Sharkoon Vaya 2 case. https://akaul.de/wp-content/sharkoon-vaya-offen1.jpg , ist nicht mein PC, aber dort wo der Intel Kühler ist ,ist mein AMD ''Kühler'', dadrunter die Grafikkarte. Und vorne, also rechts unten vom Bild aus , dort ist auch ein Kühler.

Ich glaube die Grafikkarte kann eine Macke haben, immer wenn ich CSGO spiele, wird sie extremst laut, wirklich sehr laut.


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

Woher soll ich wissen ob ich nur die CPU belsaten soll? Ich hab 3DMark einfach gestartet und laufen lassen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

CMSchumi schrieb:


> Ich hab das Sharkoon Vaya 2 case. https://akaul.de/wp-content/sharkoon-vaya-offen1.jpg  , ist nicht mein PC, aber dort wo der Intel Kühler ist ,ist mein AMD  ''Kühler'', dadrunter die Grafikkarte. Und vorne, also rechts unten vom  Bild aus , dort ist auch ein Kühler.


Ein einziger Lüfter, der Luft ansaugt?  Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, mal einen einzubauen der die warme Luft hinten absaugt.
Die Standard-Kühler von AMD und Intel sind sehr minimalistisch, wenn sich zusätzlich das Gehäuse aufwärmt könnte die CPU damit insgesamt zu warm werden und gedrosselt werden, was deutliche Probleme im Spiel erzeugen würde.


CMSchumi schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Grafikkarte kann eine Macke haben, immer wenn ich CSGO  spiele, wird sie extremst laut, wirklich sehr laut.


Naja, wenn sie viel belastet wird muss sie auch mehr kühlen. Was für ein Modell der 750Ti hast du denn? Manche davon sind etwas lauter als andere.


CMSchumi schrieb:


> Woher soll ich wissen ob ich nur die CPU belsaten soll? Ich hab 3DMark einfach gestartet und laufen lassen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Das sollte im Normalfall reichen. 

Aber es ist absolut unmöglicht dass die Grafikkarte dabei gerade mal 35°C warm wird.


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

Ja , ok. Könntest du mir irgendein Kühler empfehlen,in einer Preisklasse von 25-50€ , wenns geht billiger.
Meine Grafikkarte ist von Pallit.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Der hier würde wohl reichen.

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, ob es wirklich nur daran liegt ...


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

Woran kann es denn noch liegen?
Vielleicht stimmt was mit der Grafikkarte nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

Wir könnten kontrollieren, ob die CPU während des zockens gedrosselt wird.  Dafür könntest du mal nebenbei in CPU-Z gucken, ob der Takt immer gleich bleibt. 
Alternativ könnte der MSI Afterburner die Werte auch mitschreiben.


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

OK , werde ich gleich machen.


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

Screenshot by Lightshot nach dem ich das Spiel gestartet habe!
Nach 10 Minuten: Screenshot by Lightshot
SUPER DA HATTE ICH SCHON RUCKLER! 
Screenshot by Lightshot  dahatte ich nur noch ruckler


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

Das waren die Werte der Grafikkarte, die offenbar nicht viel zu tun hatte.  Unten in den schönen Graphen sollte sich aber auch die CPU-Last finden, kannst du davon mal einen Screenshot machen?  Falls er die Speicherauslastung anzeigt, vielleicht auch die.


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

CPU 1 Screenshot by Lightshot
CPU 2 Screenshot by Lightshot
CPU 3 Screenshot by Lightshot
CPU 4 Screenshot by Lightshot
CPU 5 Screenshot by Lightshot
CPU 6 http://prntscr.com/79bnga
RAM http://prntscr.com/79bnth
Speichergeschwindigkeit http://prntscr.com/79bo3f
Speicherauslastung http://prntscr.com/79bojm
Ich hoffe du das diese Angaben reichen.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

Das sieht auch alles total normal aus ...  

Die CPU läuft normal, die Grafikkarte wohl auch, der Speicher ist nicht defekt, ...   

seltsam. 
Hast du das Betriebssystem selbst installiert?  Oder war das schon drauf? Sind alle Treiber richtig installiert? 

Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das Betriebssystem nicht von alleine installiert. Es war schon immer so ruckelig. Ende Februar konnte Mein PC win7 nicht mehr starten, irgendwelche Fehler. Ich habe dann win7 nochmal installiert und dann Mainboard und GPU Treiber installiert. Die erste Woche ging es nicht, hatte auch nach 1 Stunde ruckler, die 2 Woche war die aller beste Woche aus der Sicht des PCs, der hat mal 5H durchgehalten (!!!) , was eigentlich nix besonderes ist  Tja, die Woche danach war alles wie vorher. MfG


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

Ich habe ein Notfallplan: Ich werde wenn niemand mehr weiter weiss den PC zur Reperatur schicken(natürlich vom Verkäufer) , wenn er dann nicht klappt hab ich ein Recht auf Geld zurück, oder neuer PC. 

Wenn ich geld zurück nehme, werde ich mir dann ein neuen kaufen: 
Fast alles gleich, bis auf GTX 750 (kein Ti) , und ein Intel i5 (4.gen)Prozessor , was meinst du, wäre das ein ,,Upgrade"?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

Du weißt nicht zufällig, warum Windows nicht mehr starten wollte?  
Könnte einfach die Festplatte ein Problem haben? 
Du kannst mal CrystalDiskInfo installieren, und schauen wie es deinen Laufwerken geht. 


Ich denke, zum Zocken bist du jetzt besser ausgestattet.  Der Unterschied zwischen dem FX6300 und dem i5 wäre da nicht besonders groß, du wirst aber (außer in MC) alles an Grafikpower brauchen, was du kriegen kannst.  Da ist die 750Ti mit Sicherheit besser.


----------



## CMSchumi (25. Mai 2015)

Ich wollt noch sagen das ich keine ssd hab.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. Mai 2015)

Schonmal hier geschaut, ob jemand aus deiner Nähe kommt, und sich das ansehen könnte:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-montage-und-problemen.html?highlight=bastler

Es gibt eigentlich 2 Möglichkeiten.

a) Mit der Kühlung der CPU stimmt etwas nicht und sie drosselt.

b) Die Spannungswandler machen den FX nicht mit und das Board begrenzt die maximale Stromaufnahme und taktet die CPU herunter.

Dass die Grafikkarte nicht ordentlich kühlt, würde ich mal ausschließen, da sie nur 35°C angezeigt wird und mit 80W sehr sparsam ist.

Aus den Graphen kann man leider nichts eindeutig ableiten. Klassische Drosselung sieht aus wie, als ob der Graph ständig zwischen 2 Ebenen wechselt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer wenn die Temperatur kritisch wird, wird die CPU gebremst, bis die Temperatur gesunken ist. Dann wieder hoch getaktet, bis die Temperatur den Punkt erreicht und das Ganze beginnt von Vorne.
Du solltest aber dann sekundenweise absolut flüssige "Momente" haben, in denen es nicht ruckelt.

Aber ganz gleich, wie du das löst:
Eine GTX 750 (ohne Ti) würde ich in einen Spielerechner aber nicht einsetzen. Die ist dann doch ein bisschen arg langsam.


----------



## CMSchumi (26. Mai 2015)

Ich werde den PC zur Reperatur schicken. Hoffentlich wird da was besser.


----------

